
Loving Common Lisp, or the Savvy Programmer's Secret Weapon - 4th edition - kgwgk
https://leanpub.com/lovinglisp
======
mark_l_watson
Thanks for posting this - I just released this today.

You can read the book for free online, the book is released under a CC
license, and the GitHub res is [https://github.com/mark-watson/loving-common-
lisp](https://github.com/mark-watson/loving-common-lisp)

Also, there is a free update for people who purchased an earlier edition on
lean pub.

~~~
kgwgk
Thanks for publishing and updating the book! I got the notification from
leanpub regarding the new release and thought it was HN-worthy.

